# New White Gucci Dust Bags



## Gals469

I have a question on the white Gucci dust bag. It seems like some of them were made in Italy and some of them were made in China, is this correct? I bought some Gucci bag from Net-A-Porter, the Soho Disco's dust bag is made in Italy, but the Marmont backpack's dust bag is made in China. Thank you for your advice


----------



## JazzyMac

Maybe you can check with an authenticator company if you're worried?


----------



## papertiger

White dust bags for my shoes and boots are 'Made in China' (all bought from Gucci stores or gucci.com). I hope this reassures you. 

If you bought your actual bag from a third party and would like it authenticated just in case just post in the AT Gucci thread but if it's just about the dust bag no need to worry.


----------



## Gals469

papertiger said:


> White dust bags for my shoes and boots are 'Made in China' (all bought from Gucci stores or gucci.com). I hope this reassures you.
> 
> If you bought your actual bag from a third party and would like it authenticated just in case just post in the AT Gucci thread but if it's just about the dust bag no need to worry.



Thank you, this definitely reassures


----------



## Jaxholt15

Your actual bag is beautiful, love your backpack!


----------



## rizkaanggita

Dear all gucci expert,

I just wondering if any of white satin gucci dustbag has fabric lining like this picture? It said made in italy. The previous satin gucci dustbag from my mini marmonth is having satin lining as well like its out lining. Or is it different from one type of bag with another ? 
Appreciate for your kind comment 

Thank you


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi. I have a Gucci white dust bag from Saks. It’s a double liner whereas the outside is a satin finish and the inside feels like soft cotton. My bag however does not have a Gucci tag inside; just the same front sewed on label like yours.


----------



## rizkaanggita

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I have a Gucci white dust bag from Saks. It’s a double liner whereas the outside is a satin finish and the inside feels like soft cotton. My bag however does not have a Gucci tag inside; just the same front sewed on label like yours.
> View attachment 4164986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164987


 I see
I guess it can be different  depends on what type of the bag
Thanks for your comment


----------



## loveforhandbag

hello guys i recently got my gucci soho disco bag from matchesfashion.com and the dust bag included was made in china. i know they are legit company and this was my first time buying from them. i have got two other gucci item which i got one from harveynicholes and another one from gucci own site and the dust bag included was made in italy i chatted with one of the agent from matches fashion.com and i told them about my concern and they said some item are made in china.


----------



## MsLex209

My dustbag says the same. Bought the same bag from the Gucci store before Christmas.


----------



## comrade

Hi everyone -- a bit of a silly question, but I was wondering if anyone knows whether Gucci has changed their dustbags recently.

I got my mini Dionysus in September 2017, and the dustbag seemed like a nice quality, with a double layer of fabric that made it nice and thick, and would shield the bag from the sun. Its tag says "Made it Italy."

When I picked up my new Soho Disco today, however, the dustbag it came with was thin and flimsy. It looks the same on the outside, but it only has a single layer of fabric, and exposed threads on the interior where the Gucci tag is sewn on. Even the one layer of fabric it has is thinner than the exterior fabric on my old dustbag. It feels really cheap. This one says "Made in China." If I didn't know the bag was authentic, this dustbag would make me think it's a replica.

I got the Soho from Neiman Marcus, rather than directly from a Gucci boutique, so I was wondering if they maybe gave me the wrong dustbag (like one that's supposed to go with an SLG), OR if Gucci has more premium dustbags for their higher priced bags OR if Gucci has changed their dustbags to this cheaper design.

Anyone know the deal on this?

Thanks!!!


----------



## loveforhandbag

i bought the soho disco bag from matchesfashion.com recently and the dust bag was made in china i talked with them they said some of the dust bag are made in china


----------



## loveforhandbag

MsLex209 said:


> My dustbag says the same. Bought the same bag from the Gucci store before Christmas.








thank you for the reply


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just recently purchased the red soho disco from Gucci and my dust cover also says made in China on the reverse side of the inside Gucci hangtag.


----------



## carollovescesc

Hey Huns, anyone’s Gucci dustbag came like that?? Workmanship is damn horrible!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

carollovescesc said:


> Hey Huns, anyone’s Gucci dustbag came like that?? Workmanship is damn horrible!!


Maybe that’s why now many are made in China.


----------



## Madrye28

No need to fret!  Most “made in Italy” pieces are made by Chinese migrant workers anyway.  Is there really a difference anymore nowadays?


----------



## callbackasapfing

If the dusk bag doesn’t has a tag in interior???


----------



## Kaye Ehm

MsLex209 said:


> My dustbag says the same. Bought the same bag from the Gucci store before Christmas.


 It says «made in china» also?


----------



## CSG

Can someone please tell me if there are variations in fabric of your Gucci dustbags? I am referring to the ‘white silk’ dustbags.

I noticed differences on the dustbags of my 2 Gucci bags. See pictures. 

Well, the dustbag (#1) which is ‘not so white’ and ‘not so silky’ came with the Gucci Marmont Camera bag that I purchased preloved. Could this be because it was purchased from past years 2016/2017? I have no idea when the bag was purchased to be honest but I do not see any red flags on the bag itself to say that it is not authentic except for the dustbag that came with it.

The other dustbag (#2) which is white and silky one is from my Gucci Soho purchased from boutique purchased recently. It has the same fabric as the dustbags of my Gucci shoes.

Please let me know if you are aware of this especially those with past year purchases.


----------



## CSG

The difference I noted aside from the fabric is that dustbag #1 has no stitches at the bottom. Instead, it was stitched on the left side. Dust bag #2 was stitches at the bottom.

The Gucci logos on the front, black ribbons and inside tags (except for the numbers on the lower right corner) were the same.

I am really curious about this. I hope someone can chime in. Thanks!


----------



## CSG

Anyone?


----------



## snibor

We don’t give advice on authenticating items whether it be dust bags or bags themselves.  Bags can be authenticated in authentication thread, following directions on page 1.  I think if you’re concerned, have your bag and dust bag professionally authenticated.  Good luck.


----------



## CSG

snibor said:


> We don’t give advice on authenticating items whether it be dust bags or bags themselves.  Bags can be authenticated in authentication thread, following directions on page 1.  I think if you’re concerned, have your bag and dust bag professionally authenticated.  Good luck.



Hi! I had the bag authenticated and it was deemed AUTHENTIC.

As to the dustbag, the authenticator mentioned that there were reports on inconsistencies on Gucci dustbags. It may also be the case that the seller replaced the dustbag but authenticator is more inclined on the inconsistencies.

I am still waiting for the response of the other authenticator. I seek paid authentication request on 2 different authenticators.


----------



## papertiger

CSG said:


> Hi! I had the bag authenticated and it was deemed AUTHENTIC.
> 
> As to the dustbag, the authenticator mentioned that there were reports on inconsistencies on Gucci dustbags. It may also be the case that the seller replaced the dustbag but authenticator is more inclined on the inconsistencies.
> 
> I am still waiting for the response of the other authenticator. I seek paid authentication request on 2 different authenticators.




I can see yours are both made in China but we've even seen white dust-bags made in Italy and others made in China, plus of course lots of ltd ed dust-bags. So long as your bag is authentic.. Personally the old cotton ones are better for the bags but that's another story


----------



## CSG

papertiger said:


> I can see yours are both made in China but we've even seen white dust-bags made in Italy and others made in China, plus of course lots of ltd ed dust-bags. So long as your bag is authentic.. Personally the old cotton ones are better for the bags but that's another story



What matters most is bag is authentic. 

In your experience, have you noticed differences in the fabric of dust bags made from the same or different locations?


----------



## papertiger

CSG said:


> What matters most is bag is authentic.
> 
> In your experience, have you noticed differences in the fabric of dust bags made from the same or different locations?



Mine all seem to be the same but I have more shoes/accessories/RTW over the last couple of years.


----------



## CSG

papertiger said:


> Mine all seem to be the same but I have more shoes/accessories/RTW over the last couple of years.



Owww. I see. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## tannc

I bought mine on April at Harrods, the dustbag is made in China.


----------



## Newbie1895

Hi. What year did Gucci introduce the white dust bag with a Gucci label on the front? I have an older one that’s brown with gold letters that came with a vintage bag.


----------



## papertiger

Newbie1895 said:


> Hi. What year did Gucci introduce the white dust bag with a Gucci label on the front? I have an older one that’s brown with gold letters that came with a vintage bag.


Phased in towards end of 2015, mostly 2016. It was phased-in very gradually, some items were still in brown bags in 2017.


----------



## Hq8

tannc said:


> I bought mine on April at Harrods, the dustbag is made in China.


Me as well... Made in China.. From Bicester village


----------



## papertiger

OP wrote 5 years ago, I think we have the subject covered  

Going to close this thread now.


----------

